

A rather cross-platform bug, eh - dknight
https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/26108

======
tobiasu
It is possible that Linux does not reinitialize the wireless chipset in the
right way, leading to a performance loss after hibernation. Quite a common bug
in that area.

The level of detail in this bug report is a little low...

~~~
dknight
Ask me here or on the Arch bug page (preferred as I will be notified) and I
shall provide all details you might need. For starters, I have BCM4311 card
and use broadcom-wl driver, i.e. the open source driver released by Broadcom.

